# My HO modular 4x8 up and running



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well I took over my kitchen temporarily and set up a 4x8 sheet of plywood. I used some caulk to glue down two halves of 3/4" foam. Laid out track, traced, caulked down some cork and then nailed down the track. 
I did the wiring tonight. 4 sets of feeders in the corners. Soldered the joints too. The straights are 1 full length flex, plus one 9" plus a 2" on both sides to maximize them while still allowing the 22" curves to fit on the board. This was good practice for me. 

Now I get to play with it and test stuff. Works awesome so far. Been fun to finally let this GN steamer rip. Sounds really good. Ill get all the cars I have out and take a video one of these days. 

This is just for fooling around with. When Im done it goes back to basement against a wall. But will always be available to me now until we move.



















Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

golfermd said:


> Very cool. Congrats!


Thanks! I took a good video last night of the start up process. Then a lap, then a faster lap then a slow down and stop. The lights on the caboose were flicker free. The track work was somewhat hastily done because im on borrowed time. Not all members of household are as enthusiatic about this setup. Its not too bad. The base is a folding chair and a small step ladder. In other words not good. But quick, easy, movable and it works. Just not real sturdy compared to how it should be done.
Ill try to get a youtube vid up tonight over in the video forum.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Video is up in the video forum. It's a little shaky at first and focus isn't as good as it could be. Probably because of low light.


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice work and I'm impressed how much effort you put into wiring / soldering the track together! :thumbsup:


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

mwpeber said:


> Nice work and I'm impressed how much effort you put into wiring / soldering the track together! :thumbsup:


 Thanks! The wiring went pretty quick. Got it done in an evening. Had about 100 hrs in the caboose.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk


----------

